# Stonybrook/Killer Films MFA



## Stonybrook MFA (Feb 24, 2019)

Hello Lovely Screen Writers!

Just wanted to introduce ourselves and invite you to our open house at our campus in Manhattan, 4/15. We are a dynamic new MFA program created as a collaboration between SUNY Stonybrook and Killer Films (producers of Kids, Happiness, Boys Don't Cry, Still Alice etc...). We currently offer two different tracks: A film track and a TV writing track, the latter of which is one of the only programs of its kind.

Although the students in the TV writing program have the option to take film classes, the focus is on scripted television, with opportunities to work with current professionals, including working show runners, and graduate with a professional portfolio. Students from our first two cohorts are already placing in major festivals and polishing their work. Each cohort is small--only nine students--but we know there is a ton of talent over here and would love to have anyone who is interested at our open house.
The open house on the 15th includes a segment of our lecture series, and Nina Bradock (writer of The Sinner and Berlin Station) will be giving a little chat. Past lecturers include: Dan Futterman,  Kyle Bradstreet, Liz Sarnoff, Rene Balcer , Kevin Wade, Bryan Goluboff, Anya Epstein, Soo Hugh, Adam Perlman, and we have Stephen Schiff  (exec producer of Americans) coming on 3/25.

If this interests you, send me a message or respond to this post. Here are a couple more links about our program:
Killer Films and Stony Brook U Create MFA Degree in Film
Stony Brook University Opens Its Doors to New MFA Course in Film
MFA in Film | Southampton Arts

Hope to see you there!!

(P.S. Because we are a State School our tuition is a FRACTION of that charged by other MFAs   )


----------

